# E-Mail Gateway einrichten - brauche Hilfe.



## guilokie (8. April 2004)

Hatte das Thema schon mal unter Internet --> Security etc. gepostet.
Ja ich habs gelesen keine doppelpostings - aber ich suche halt dringend hilfe und bisher nach 8 Tagen keine Antwort und nun dachte ich hier unter Linux kann man mir wohl eher helfen. Wenn also ein Posting gelöscht werden muss dann bitte das in Internet ....

Nun zum Thema:

Ich suche nach einer Lösung für einen Exchange Server die Mails nach Spam und Viren zu scannen das ganze möglichst Kosten günstig.
Bisher nach allen gesammelten Infos komme ich zu dem Schluß einen Mailgateway einzurichten. Da es der erste ist den ich in Angriff nehme Poste ich hier mal meine Idee und mein Verständnis und hoffe auf Hinweise ob ich richtig oder falsch liege.

Stand ist das ich eine Maschine mit Win2K Server + MS-Exchange 5.5 jeweils aktuelle SP habe. Diese Maschine ist mit fester IP an das Internet direkt über 1 MBit angeschlossen. 

Wenn ich das nun richtig sehe brauche ich eine weitere Maschine vorzugsweise Linux (habe Erfahrung mit Suse und Mandrake scheue mich aber nicht auch andere zu verwenden). Hab ich nun gemacht ist ein RedHat 9.0 alle Updates gemacht.  Dieser würde dann als SMTP-Relay eingerichtet. Auch das hab ich hinbekommen unter postfix (wobei ich da bisher nur eine Testdomain hab und noch ein paar Fragen zur weiteren config) Wenn ich das richtig verstehe bis hier - Läuft bisher unsere Mail nach DNS auflösung an die IP des Exchangeservers - diese IP sollte dann der Mailgateway (Linuxmaschine) bekommen. Auf der zweiten Netzwerkarte geb ich dem Mailgateway eine IP im gleichen Subnetz wie dem Exchangeserver die ich mir aus den Privatadressen aussuchen kann also z.B. Gateway 192.168.1.100 und dem Exchange 192.168.1.200 - dem Mailgateway erkläre ich dann in der Config des Mailservers das er die empfangenen Mails an 192.168.1.200 weiterleitet und auch nur von diesem Mails zum Versand entgegen nimmt - damit kein offenes Relay entsteht.
 Hier hab ich im Moment dem Linux eine neue IP verpasst - konnte ja nicht im laufenden Betrieb alles lahmlegen.

Alles weitere mache ich dann auf der Linuxmaschine (Mailgateway) also zu der Distribution denke ich höre/lese ich gutes über postfix (Alternativen?) als Mailserver, dann denke ich an Spamassin (Spamfilter - Alternativen?) und OpenAV+Amavis (Virenschutz - Alternativen?).

Beim Spam finde ich besonders gut am Spamassin das nur gekennzeichnet wird da wir uns einen Verlust von wichtigen Mails nur weil Sie nach Spam aussehen nicht leisten können, wo bei ich schon gerne ab einem gewissen Level auch löschen würde.

Bei Viren möchte ich gnadenlos löschen.

Nun sag mir was Ihr denkt vieleicht hat ja auch jemand ein fertiges Tutorial?!

Ich bitte Rechschreibfehler etc. zu entschuldigen ich bin da leider nicht der große Meister (ist aber keine Faulheit).

Also Stand der Dinge ist RedHat läuft - Postfix läuft - MX Records so das wenn der Postfix aus ist gleich der Exchange wieder die Mails nimmt. Soweit so gut aber weiter komme ich nicht - also weder Spamassis noch eine Antiviruslösung installiert. Und was mir im Moment noch mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet - vieleicht aber nur ein Denkfehler - Meine User holen im Moment die Mails mit mail.unseredomain.de als Eintrag für pop3 und smtp Mails ab und senden das soll ja auch so bleiben aber wenn die Mails doch an eine andere IP gehen wird dann nicht auch die Anfrage mail.unseredomain.de auf Port 25 vom MailClient dann beim Redhat eingehen? 

BITTE BITTE Helft mir bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar
mfg

Guido


----------

